# William Styron - Author of "Sophie's Choice" and WW2 Marine Officer



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 1, 2006)

William Styron - Author of "Sophie's Choice" and WW2 Marine Officer:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15521076/page/2/


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Nov 1, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## jazkiljok (Nov 2, 2006)

an excellent writer. recalled a fascinating interview with him i heard ages ago on a radio station in Los Angeles. was surprised to find it stored on their website.

r.i.p.

http://www.kcrw.com/etc/programs/bw/bw920511william_styron


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2006)

.


----------



## exile (Nov 2, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2006)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 2, 2006)

.


----------



## kelly keltner (Nov 2, 2006)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 29, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 30, 2006)

.


----------

